# englander stove



## grampahawg (Mar 24, 2017)

i have a englander wood stove,looking for any info onit,all ican find isthe numbers d249807


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2017)

Got a picture or two for id?


----------



## grampahawg (Mar 25, 2017)

any help as to what model this is??


----------



## blades (Mar 25, 2017)

furnace


----------



## grampahawg (Mar 27, 2017)

not sure if ya got pics,so try again


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like it might be before UL testing. @stoveguy2esw here's an oldy for you to ID.


----------

